

StackOverflow podcast with Steve Yegge - screwperman
http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail4090.html#

======
Encosia
It's frustrating when people put so much effort into trying to shove the
dynamic block through the static hole.

I develop mostly in C# and love it, but have absolutely no interest in a
"compiled" or more-static JavaScript. JavaScript is a great language as it is
(ignoring the DOM mess).

I spent most of the podcast wondering if Yegge hasn't seen Script# or JSLint,
and wondering why Joel's architecture astronomy alarm wasn't going off.

